# SimCopter Crashes with Vista



## smti (Dec 16, 2007)

Hello,

I am attempting to run SimCopter on Windows Vista. It crashes about every ten to twenty minutes and say, "Unrecoverable Error!" then closes. I've have tried running it under Windows XP SP2 using compatibility mode, but this does not seem to help. I also, patched the game and tried using compatibility mode again, again the problem still persists. Any ideas? Anyone else have the same problem? 

Thanks,

Jared


----------



## Jonny Segment (Dec 24, 2007)

I have the same problem in XP. The frequency of crashes is pretty random. Sometimes it'll be fine for 20 minutes, and sometimes it'll crash within seconds every time I try to play. It can be most annoying. I managed to complete a few levels and buy a chopper or two, but unfortunately saved the game right before it crashed. Then every time I loaded the game, it would crash almost instantly.

Don't know what the problem could be, but I'll think on and dig around on whatever message boards I can find.

Good luck resolving it!


----------



## smti (Dec 16, 2007)

hmm. Yeah, I have done extensive research on the issue and haven't found much. I read on one board that using compatibility mode seems to help, however it seems that this claim is unfounded; I attempted to play the game using compatibility mode, but it did not work. 

I any case, it appears, based on what you have told me, that we are experiencing the same problem. I too have random crashes as you have described both during the game as well as after loading saved games. As I've said, I have tried patching the game as well as running it in compatibility mode, both to no avail. 

Sadly, I have not found a way to correct the problem. At present it appears there is no solution to the problem. If I find anything I will certainly posted it.

- smti


----------



## Samhodkin (Feb 20, 2009)

I too have been suffering the same problem. I'm gonna check the solution from another forum concerning compatibility mode. Failing that, a slowdown utility like Mo'Slo or a freeware equivalent Might help so I'll invesigate that too [courtesy of the Sims Wiki]. I'll report back if I find anything.


----------

